# Old Diamond Crown Humidor worth fixing up.



## flyfisher86 (Aug 20, 2010)

About a year ago I came across this old diamond crown humidor at a garage sale. It was being used as a jewelry box. The removable Spanish cedar lining was missing and had a few dings in it but for 15 bucks, I couldn't pass it up plus I love the design. I can't find too much information on it other than it was made by Reed and Barton and I believe it was called "The Regency". Do you guys think it would be worth it to get it re-lined with Spanish cedar and maybe touch up the dings.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

You can go to your local Woodcraft store and get enough spanish cedar to reline it for less than $20. I'd go with the 3/16" thick pieces. You can glue it in with Titebond Type 3 wood glue which is completely waterproof. It is what I use for all the humidors that I have built.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

absolutely worth it. I love it! :tu and I dislike everything. Especially when it comes to humidors. There's nothing out that suites my style or desire to own. But that's something I'd personally love to have. :tu fix that baby up and start using it or else just sell/give it to someone that will. :tease: Lol, yes, please fix that beauty up. :tu


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice piece its got Character. Instead of that new stuff that all looks generic. Fix that bad boy up!:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

That thing is sweet. It is worth fixing up if you like it!
For the dings, grab a wood finish touch up pen. Easy fix, just buy a color pen that matches closest.

As far as re lining it... I would go with maybe 3/8". Its hard to tell from the picture but the bottom cedar and the top cedar are supposed to allign via a 45 degree angled miter. Which helps seal it up. It is also supposed to protrude into the top. 
I really like the stiling of that humi!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I like the looks of it not one of the generic dime a dozen Chinese made humidors that are out there. If you decide not to fix it up yourself dont toss it I am sure someone on puff would be willing to make room for it.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The dings add character, leave em 

Definitely worth fixing, that is a great looking humidor.


----------



## 12pcamp55 (Dec 20, 2012)

Are you interested in selling your Diamond Crown Regency Humidor? If yes, please reply.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The last response was a year ago.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Actually... closer to two years


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

It's the beginning of the zombie thread apocalypse! :bolt:


----------

